# Sports Medicine Boots



## Natassia (6 December 2008)

I really really want some Sports Medicine boots for my horse who has minor arthritic change in his pastern due to an old suspensory ligament injury. At the moment he is doing really well and wears Equilibrium tri-zone brushing boots as well as a pastern wrap on the affected leg. I have started to do some more schooling with him and so am looking at better leg protection for him. I would probably put the brushing boots on the back and the SM boots on the front, does this sound ok? 
I think they look really good, can anyone recommend them? Also are there any cheaper alternatives that are just as good - I can't really afford them to be honest but I might make allowances!
Thanks Nxx


----------



## amandathepanda (6 December 2008)

Will PM you


----------



## tikino (6 December 2008)

try these as they are on the sale Kevlar Sports Boots £14.99

http://www.premierequine.co.uk/acatalog/Sale.html


----------



## HLB (6 December 2008)

ive got these http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail.aspx?product_id=2909  absolutaly brilliant, i have 2 pairs


----------



## miss_c (7 December 2008)

I love my SMB's.  Mazzie wore them for polo and had much more support than if I'd bandaged.  Unfortunately they don't fit Genie. :-(


----------



## RachelB (7 December 2008)

SMBs heat up the tendons and aren't worth using IMO. Equilibrium training wraps don't heat them up and still provide support, if you believe you can support the indside of your horse's legs by wrapping material around the outside. If you're really set on the SMBs I have a pair of Elite boots sat at the back of my shed...


----------



## Persephone (7 December 2008)

I was told the same thing by a vet. I just use brushing boots now.


----------



## HLB (7 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
SMBs heat up the tendons and aren't worth using IMO. Equilibrium training wraps don't heat them up and still provide support, if you believe you can support the indside of your horse's legs by wrapping material around the outside. If you're really set on the SMBs I have a pair of Elite boots sat at the back of my shed... 

[/ QUOTE ]

thats why i use the Veradus ones as they have little holes for air flow.


----------



## MrsMozart (7 December 2008)

I used expensive boots (£140 for set of four). Pretty purple ones 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Didn't stop my girl's ligament damage. No idea if slowed it down. I did find the rear ones hard to put on though. Now I just want something that offers protection to tendons as new hoss is big and rangy and young and I have visions of long gangly legs ending in sharp shoes striking soft bits. Don't know that I'd bother with anything other than lightweight training wraps as am now paranoid about heat.


----------



## doodle (7 December 2008)

My horse wears SMB's (the proper pro choice ones, I wont use cheeper versions) ont eh front and brushing boots behind after eh damaged both flexor tendons in front.

I love mine and do feel they offer suposrt to his tendons due the the strap under hte fetlock.  They are expensive but mine that i use for every day work are still going string after 3 years.  I also have a balck pair I keep for good.

All the other copies I have seen and used seem very flimsey and thin and hard to fit.


----------



## Natassia (7 December 2008)

Thank you all for the replies they've given me a lot to think about, espcially the heating up part, I didn't know about that so its something to consider. I think I'll ask people on the yard as well, I like the look of the Veradus ones more to be honest but they're even more expensive so I might have to wait a while! 
Thanks again for the feedback Nx


----------



## AnnaandStella (7 December 2008)

I have a pair of smb 2s which are too small for my 15.3 l/w mare which you can have for free, if you want.

They're well used, and not nearly as nice as SMB elites imo but for free if they're any use to you!


----------

